# What's my Radom VIS worth?



## Dino (Nov 19, 2011)

I posted this on another forum but haven't received any response.

I'm thinking about putting my Radom on GunBroker but I'm not sure what it's really worth.

Based on the serial#, I'm going to say it was manufactured in 1941.
The pistol here is shown with aftermarket grips but I have the originals as well as a spare guide rod spring assembly that I purchased (just in case) and an extra magazine. 
The finish looks to be original and all the numbers match on the frame, slide, and barrel.

Any idea what it's worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it has Nazi production and proof marks. That'll help its price.
It's probably worth around $600.00, but you'll have to get rid of those phony SS grips. The original ones are much more valuable.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely worth its weight in kielbasa!


----------



## walterchi (May 14, 2012)

*what is my radom vis worth*

I would like to purchase the guide rod and spring assembly


----------

